# Onesie after spaying?



## Sweetiepoo

Our little pumpkin is being spayed on Tuesday  and our vet suggested dressing her in a baby onesie to keep her from rubbing at her stitches.

Has anyone ever done this? Did it work, or did having the onesie on make them crazy? Sweetie has only worn clothing a few times so I think I'll probably dress her in a onesie all day on Monday so she's used to the feeling before the surgery.

We have two daughters, who are 6 and 8, and I have a big tub of their old baby clothes in the basement (all of the new babies among our family and friends have been either boys, or winter babies who wouldn't fit into all the cute little onesies by summertime!) and I'll have to pull them out over the weekend to see what size my dog wears. LOL...

Hey, at least SOMEONE will finally get to wear these sweet little onesies, right? I just never expected that someone to have fur. :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody

Hi Jill - what a cutie!! Yes, we used a onesie with Tyler and it really helped. I bought a three pack of preemie onesies since Tyler was fairly small...about 4 lbs. And I cut out a hole for his tail. I would roll the back and tuck it in when I was with him and I knew he needed to pee or poop. But when he was hanging out I just snapped it and he never went for the stitches and didn't mind the onesie at all. You need a few in case he has an accident and to have as a change.
Sending you best wishes on Tuesday and if you want to check in here that day, we'll virtually hold your hand.


----------



## Furbabies mom

A lot of members here have used onesies here . I never did with any of mine, or used a cone. They never bothered the incision. I did have a supply of Bully sticks to chew on, however when they had to be in the x pen for awhile.


----------



## Nervusrek

How adorable. But get started TODAY. I can't wait for A "Mommy's-Sweetie-Onesie" fashion show!!!! Post lots & lots of pics. Oh, please, please?


----------



## MoonDog

Hi Jill! Sweetie is adorable. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!!


----------



## lynda

My vet did not want me to use a onesie as he wanted the air to get at it so I used a cone.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Sweetie is so cute. I did not use a onesie nor did I use a cone. Zoe was pretty good and didn't bother her stitches at all. I would wait and see if Sweetie bothers the incision, if so I would definate use the onesie. Many people have used it successfully. Good luck and let us know how she is doing afterwards.


----------



## jenniferhope423

I used a onesie with Sophia and it worked wonderfully. And she was awfully cute walking around in it!


----------



## Deborah

I did not use onesie for Marshmallow or Rylee. There was no need neither messed around with the incision.


----------



## Sweetiepoo

Hey guys!! Just wanted to check back in with an update!

Our little Sweets was a rock star and did so well with her surgery. Super loopy and sleepy for her first 12 hours at home and then slowly but surely back to her normal self over the next 24 hours. Today, 4 days after surgery, she boldly attempted to scale the fence to see her buddy Dexter the cocker spaniel next door. She's trouble, this one! 

Anyway, we decided in the end to go with the soft cone type collar thingy. Sweetie rocks that thing like nobody's business, naturally.  She definitely wants to lick at those stitches so she'll be stuck with it until the stitches come out on June 1st.

She was so darn cute trying on onesies, though...










And here she is, showing her disgust at the cone of shame... her face KILLS me here. She looks so mad!










And catching a snooze with me on the couch - I took pity on her and flipped the collar back since she was right next to me...










And just because it's so cute, here she is the day before the whole ordeal!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I bought a couple of them for our Chrissy when she was spayed and they worked great for her!!


----------

